# Cyst removal-I&D or excision?



## Kirstyn20 (Oct 5, 2015)

Pt had two tiny 2mm cysts that the provider removed by using a 19 gauge needle to open the cyst superficially then she used forceps to "pop" the cysts out. I'm confused on if this should be an I&D or excision? She opened the skin which leads me to I&D, but then she popped them out, which leads me to excision? Any suggestions? (Cross posted in family practice). Thanks!


----------



## JesseL (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd go with I&D, since she use the needle to make the incision and I'm assuming she used forceps as a tool to press down on the cyst to pop out cystic material. Or 10040 might be better...  (Acne surgery (eg, marsupialization, opening or removal of multiple milia, comedones, cysts, pustules)..  You don't use excision codes unless they're full thickness removal with margins.


----------

